# Loading 380 with 9mm dies?



## JeffWard

Is it possible?

Also:

125gr bullets in a 380? Anyone tried it?

What OAL/charge for 125's. Lots of data on 100gr bullets...

I know .355" will work.

Thanks!
JeffWard


----------



## JeffWard

I just answered my own question...

125gr bullets (at least ZERO 125JHP) will not work.

Loading dummy rounds, no primer/no powder, I got them to seat, and chamber just fine, with an OAL around .99" (factory Golden Saber 100gr is around 0.965"), but they would jam up in the magazine (P-3AT), and not feed. Shortening the OAL to even 0.98" would allow them to feed from the mag, but the bullet setback was so deep, it bulged the cases, and they would not chamber...

No-go, before I even calculate a charge.

I'm sure a 115gr load WOULD work, but I don't have any 115s or 100's.

JeffWard


----------



## zhurdan

Keep in mind, that if you can't find load data in your reloading books for a certain weight of bullet, it's probably not a good idea to try it. Doesn't mean it can't be done, but it may be that it's not in the book for a good reason. They dynamics that go into proper function of firearms include the weight of the bullet, the time that the pressure takes to drop (which would increase with a heavier bullet) so that extraction can start, and the overall frame abuse that may arise from more recoil (from the heavier bullet). Stick to the books my friend, I want you to maintain all your fingers and facial structures. :mrgreen:

Zhur


----------



## kev74

I've been thinking about this too - although with appropriate weight bullets.

I know the .380 cases will cycle in the press (Lee Pro 1000), but I don't think the expander or crimp die would work right because the shell is so much shorter.

If anyone has any more insight on this, I'd love to hear it. I've got a few hundred .380 cases saved up, but haven't yet spent the $$ for new dies and shellplate. I'd like to use my 9mm dies if possible.


----------



## tekhead1219

kev74 said:


> I've been thinking about this too - although with appropriate weight bullets.
> 
> I know the .380 cases will cycle in the press (Lee Pro 1000), but I don't think the expander or crimp die would work right because the shell is so much shorter.
> 
> If anyone has any more insight on this, I'd love to hear it. I've got a few hundred .380 cases saved up, but haven't yet spent the $$ for new dies and shellplate. I'd like to use my 9mm dies if possible.


Just got done reloading 1000 9mm. Had a few .380 cases mixed in with them. I can tell you this, when using the 9mm dies on a .380 case, the only difference I could tell was that you will need to lower the powder die. When set for 9mm, the .380 case is not tall enough to throw the powder disk to load the charge. Everything else worked fine. I'm sure you will also need to adjust your OAL on your final seat/crimp die. Now I'm only speaking about the cases, I don't know about the bullet. Just my .02. Hope this helps.:smt033


----------



## mactex

You need to use .380 dies with the .380 cases. They 9mm luger and .380 specification for taper and other measurements are different.


----------



## tekhead1219

mactex said:


> You need to use .380 dies with the .380 cases. They 9mm luger and .380 specification for taper and other measurements are different.


+1...Forgot that when I tried to put a bullet, in the first one, that it fell into the casing. I thought WTS, then noticed there was no powder in the case, then noticed that it was a .380 case. That was the first one that went through. Caught the rest of them before they were primed.:smt023


----------

